# Lower North Saint Vrain Barbwire



## Camiona (Apr 8, 2005)

There is also a power line (or phone line?) that has fallen into the river just upstream of the play park. easily avoidable, but know that it's there.


----------



## lmaciag (Oct 10, 2003)

I called Xcel on the downed line Wednesday. They had to call me to find out where it was within the park today. Ended up just being a cable line, but it has been taken care of. 

Laurie


----------



## DaleTR (Jan 11, 2005)

*Lower NSV*

Ran Apple Valley Bridge to Black Bear last night (5/23) at about 380 cfs

The barb wire has washed out to river Right, no longer any issue.
Bunch of trees/Logs have moved around since the water came up, but 
the run was pretty clear, even for a beginner boater as of last night. Would expect a lot of this wood to keep moving around, so keep your eyes open.

Great easy run at this level, playpark is pretty well buried & washed out.


----------

